# Did a member buy this?



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fracino-cherub-one-group-semi-commercial-espresso-coffee-machine-/190777184690?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=UL1LJzvpZKH5CIn%2BYZN%2FWuzUjXg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I'd guess not as you can pick up a new one from our dealers for not much more. Massive amount to pay 2nd hand. I put a bid in myself but nowhere near that


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

hmmmm the winning bidder happened to be the first bidder and the seller has low feedback. I'd be inclined to think there was a bit of "shill" bidding going on here. surely no one would pay that much for a used one?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

A friend of mine in Leeds was bidding for that but wasn't going to go above £400. He is also VAT registered and that ended up at very close to the new net VAT price.

Amazing what people will pay on eBay (and since my Cremina is up there at the moment with 27 watchers, I'm quite glad!)


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

I've been looking for a prosumer machine for a few months and missed out on a few bargains but generally they go for stupid money. I'm now half tempted to buy a pukka commercial machine as these go for very little at times although the running costs are what is putting me off from biting the bullet on one


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

or speak to some of the dealers on here and get a cherub on the cheap. Warranty, backup, shiny new and all the commercial functionality you could ever need in the home.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd be interested to know if a member got this too. I thought the price was very high considering for another £100 or so you can buy new. As a buyer on e-bay you would also have to collect the item as well.


----------



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

I have been watching it and thought £360 was pushing it. The buyer has definitely not picked up a bargain on this one.

I was so tempted by the recent offer from Omega, but just couldn't afford it - so £500 on a second hand one seems astronomical when you consider the lack of comeback if it goes wrong etc.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Gutted I was too far away from the faulty heavenly that went for £156 recently.


----------



## jbjd (Dec 7, 2012)

Keep looking there are good buys out there, just picked up a machine and grinder that need tlc but have been looking for a while


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

jbjd said:


> Keep looking there are good buys out there, just picked up a machine and grinder that need tlc but have been looking for a while


This is always the key with Ebay. Just a case of being patient


----------



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

Let's just be careful we don't all be patient on the same machine ?


----------



## richardblack5 (Jan 7, 2013)

Haha I was watching this one too but wasn't willing to take a punt for that money! How much is a new one?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

about £645 for a black paneled one, and that includes warranty and delivery.


----------

